#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  English for Careers Oil and Gas 1 : SB + Audio

## Mohamed

English for Careers Oil and Gas 1 : SB + Audio

        An elementary course for students studying for a career in the
        oil and gas industries, who will need English to communicate at
        work.

        Oil and Gas 1 is ideal for pre-work students, studying at
        elementary level, who will need to use English in work situations.
        Oil and Gas 1 develops the vocabulary, language, and skills that
        students need to understand the industry, and apply this
        knowledge to practical situations such as workshop operations


        and repairs and maintenain
        Link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: English for Careers Oil and Gas 1 : SB + Audio

----------


## Hassan_engr39

*Password*?????

----------


## Hassan_engr39

reply please....

----------


## ammadkhan

can you please provide the password for the given archive file???

----------


## Mohamed

Password is
 englishtips.org

----------


## uashero

thanks aloooot broooo ... ihave been looking for this course for along time >>>god bless you

Do you have the level 2 of these course ???

----------


## Alroman

Thanks

----------


## truonghagiang

how abou English for Careers Oil and Gas 2 (book 2???)

----------


## protontg

thanks!

----------


## acier58

> how abou English for Careers Oil and Gas 2 (book 2???)




Oxford English for Carreers_Oil and Gas 2   Student's book

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Oxford English for Carreers_Oil and Gas 2-audio

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## estarger

thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## saeeed

download link don't work bro, check it please  :Blue:

----------


## carlosh0604

Thanks a lot

See More: English for Careers Oil and Gas 1 : SB + Audio

----------


## lamlviv

thanks so much,

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## micaziv

Thanks Mohamed!

----------


## micaziv

Many thanks acier58!

----------


## fbiagent007

Dude, now book 2 is ok to download. Could you update the mediafire download link for book 1?

----------


## Beni_pgn

Please Share English for Careers Oil and Gas 1 : SB + Audio....Again

----------


## unni

Thanks

----------


## Johann23

I'm very grateful to you for sharing this information.

Thanks so much!

----------


## homoz12345

could you please upload the book 1 again

----------


## ghani20004

thanks a lot

----------


## ghani20004

mediafire links above still work.

----------


## tayssier

thank you very much

See More: English for Careers Oil and Gas 1 : SB + Audio

----------


## sesshoumaro

thanks

----------


## maniky

Thanks a lot. Regards.

----------

